# What are some catchphrases you suggest?



## Cancoon (Apr 27, 2020)

I was curious to see what catchphrases everyone gives!
I think I've gotten a good feel for matching the vibes the original Animal Crossing catchphrases have.

The ones I've given so far are:
Dewdrop (for Flurry)
Bamboo (Genji)
Man (Bruce)
Kibble (Goldie)

I find it hilarious when other villagers steal Bruce's catchphrase though!
Bluebear is now saying man instead of peaches lol


----------



## lieryl (Apr 27, 2020)

i changed raymond’s to my love so now he ends every sentence with my love lol


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 27, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i changed raymond’s to my love so now he ends every sentence with my love lol


That's amazing lol


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 27, 2020)

I made Felicity say yare yare and Deirdre say biiiiih so... I'm sorry lol.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 27, 2020)

Mosshead said:


> I made Felicity say yare yare and Deirdre say biiiiih so... I'm sorry lol.


lmao I love it!


----------



## Dewy (Apr 27, 2020)

i try to make them cute but generic because I know my villagers will spread these things like wildfire and I don't need my bears saying "meow"

So I go with things like poptart, sweetie, snuffle, snoot, etc. Whatever will work with most species and not make me want to avoid talking to them

However right now all my villagers say _haaay_ because I made Reneigh say it one time


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 27, 2020)

So far in new horizons I've preferred to just keep their original catchphrases.. but when I do change catchphrases, it's always something dumb like "no diggity" "dingus" "butthead" etc.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 27, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i changed raymond’s to my love so now he ends every sentence with my love lol



(fangirl squealing)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

I've heard if you change a catchphrase, other villagers will adopt that catchphrase. So I've declined setting new catchphrases when asked.


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 27, 2020)

My Audie for some reason keeps taking everyone's catchphrases, it's like she wants to be trendy and I kind of love it.
My Stitches was going to a friend, so as a little joke between us, he would say _stinky._
Bam says yay.
Del (and now Audie too) say chomp.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 27, 2020)

I haven't had anyone ask for a new catchphrase yet, but I'll probably skip it. Most of the set ones are things I like, anyway. 

I do remember that in NL I had Stitches and I changed his phrase to "bother", so he sounded like Winnie-the-Pooh.


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i changed raymond’s to my love so now he ends every sentence with my love lol



i did the same thing with beau back in new leaf lmao


----------



## KYMoose (Apr 27, 2020)

I changed Merengue’s to sugar. It’s honestly adorable, but now my whole island is saying it! It’s very funny for cranky old Apollo to end everything with sugar. It makes him sounds so sassy.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 27, 2020)

People giving cute catchphrases and here  I am, giving Bangle "muda muda" and Mac "wryyyyy" 
Muda muda spread to Static, Octavian and Wolfgang, and I had to ask Isabelle to reset their dialogue or else I would have my whole island sounding like Dio


----------



## Figment (Apr 27, 2020)

I gave Jitters the greeting of Yay'llo and catchphrase of "Coolbie". Other villagers say coolbie too. It's really cute the way they say it. 

I gave Midge the catchphrase of "Tweetsie" and I think Sprinkles says it too.

I gave Cherry the catchphrase of "Bingo".


----------



## Yuenie (Apr 29, 2020)

So far only Cookie asked if I wanted to change her catch phrase. I changed it to "in the butt" for fun. I know, soooo mature of me hahaha. Luckily this has not rubbed off on any of the other villagers


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

I always give my villagers funny catchphrases like "bruh," "man," and as a throwback to my old NL town, "my loofa."


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 29, 2020)

a couple of my villagers say "zoinks" now because I told Rocket to lmao


----------



## biksoka (Apr 29, 2020)

Gave Kat 'mew' which got stolen by EVERYONE and Ozzie 'yeet'


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Gave someone yeet in NL can't remember who tho


----------



## BossMK (Apr 29, 2020)

haven't had anyone ask me to change their catchphrase yet actually, but I'd give them my catchphrase, "Inhale*


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 29, 2020)

I didn't know what to do when Bluebear asked what to call me, so I just had her call me dude. Now everyone on the island does, but I don't mind too much lol, I think it's cute.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 29, 2020)

“Comrade” pleases me.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm just following this thread for inspiration since I'm terrible at coming up with catchphrases lol


----------



## cylin (Apr 29, 2020)

I gave Fauna “cookieDoe” and Kody “hail, donuts!”. Now other jocks and lazys happily picked up Kody’s “hail, donuts”. I found it hilarious especially when jocks are literally holding donuts and talking about muscles.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 29, 2020)

Random but my friend gave one of her villagers "kuchigga" because of an inside joke.
Basically, her bf forgot Lightning McQueen's (Cars the movie) catchphrase and thought it was kuchigga instead of kachow.


----------



## Braixen (Apr 29, 2020)

I gave Daisy "comrade" and now half my island says it, I should be annoyed but it's quite entertaining haha


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 29, 2020)

I gave Maple the catchphrase "sticky". I thought it fit, because maple syrup! I also gave Ike "woodsy", Zucker "dumpling", and Bea "donut"


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 29, 2020)

I made Eunice say sheepish!!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 29, 2020)

Yuenie said:


> Luckily this has not rubbed off on any of the other villagers



If it ever does, all you need to do is report them to Isabelle. It'll fix the catchphrases with ease.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 29, 2020)

None of my villagers have asked me yet. But when they do I will use the ones I had in NL. Butch will scream bacon bacon! Like that dog from the kibbles commercial.


----------



## swifterly (Apr 29, 2020)

I gave Hazel "biatch" and Audie "sexy"  Bc, yknow, I am an adult w a mature sense of humor. I was 98% sure Ninty was gonna block me on Audie but it didn't. I'll probably get sick of it but so far it's never not funny... if they spread it i'm resetting the other villagers' tho

also i saw someone suggest "apparently" to turn them into sass master and i wanna do it... it doesn't suit any villager who asked me yet tho, maybe if marshal asks me lol


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 30, 2020)

Clover
Your grace

Waiting for a ping so they can say something else like praise be or I had a good one the other day but lost it


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 30, 2020)

Gave Wendy "Fluff" few hours later and all my villagers are using it.....


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine haven't asked for a catchphrase at all, TF?


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 30, 2020)

Love this thread! I changed Genji back to Otaku (New Leaf) and Marshal instantly stole it, Genji left and now Marshal says Otaku. I plan on changing Pashmina’s to ‘our kid’ which is a slang term for a sibling or friend where I live. In New Leaf I changed Fang’s to ‘OM NOM NOM’ and his greeting to ‘FI FI FO FUM’ which I loved, Lolly’s catchphrase was ‘milk tea’ and Whitney’s was ‘ça va’. My proudest was Marshal though who’s catchphrase was ‘hold me?’, never stopped being funny.


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2020)

Depends on the villager, for me.

Biff for example he is a Jock personality.
and i give him stereotypical ''gym rat'' phrases, like ''bruh'', ''work it'', and ''Huah'' (is if he's lifting)
because i think it suits him.

with Chevre, i go to a complete other route.
since her name is French for goat i give her French stuff to say, like: ''d'accord?'', ''fromage'' and ''tu sais?''
( sure it doesn't make any sense with the rest of the sentance most of the time, but i think it's cute to make her speak a bit French. )


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 30, 2020)

I gave Audie 'binch!' and now half of my villagers say it q__q I gave Dobie *WHEEZES* because his house used to be on a cliff and my friend called me out for making Dobie climb down stairs and destroy his knees, and Rowan the jock tiger picked that catchphrase from Dobie too :")


----------



## Altarium (Apr 30, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If it ever does, all you need to do is report them to Isabelle. It'll fix the catchphrases with ease.


I've discovered a funny interaction when doing this:

Villagers will still try to steal each other's catchphrases even after they've been reset back to default, it's easier to see with an example:

I reset Reneigh's catchphrase to her default (ayup yup), then I found Bianca talking to Reneigh, and she went like "OMG did you just say 'glimmer'? Can I use that too?" ("glimmer" is Bianca's default catchphrase, it's like she was about to steal Reneigh's new catchphrase but the game didn't fully recognize that it had been changed back to default, so weird lol)


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 30, 2020)

Back in NL I made some villagers say #yolo which made things kinda funny. I just had Wendy ask for a phrase last night and changed it to that, we'll see how conversations with her go after that. 

Another one I used to do was make a villager's catchphrase their own name so that they sounded insane, like they're talking to themselves.


----------



## Jun-Yo (Apr 30, 2020)

I made Walt say "my lord" and Ruby "lil cutie" her original catchphrase was lil ears


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm partial to 'chérie', it's super cute :3


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 30, 2020)

I like giving my jocks phrases like : dude, duuude, dudebro, bro, broseph, bromeister, and nerd bro! Basically, add a bro to everything for them. I have no idea why, but it makes me laugh every time.

I also like radical and kawabunga because of my love of the Ninja Turtles back when I was little. I also like teaching different villagers how to say "my love" in different languages. Of course, there is always sweetie, sugarpie, honey, and darling for when I'm feeling like a southern belle and it is one of my sweeter villagers. If I want to make it sassy then darling becomes darlin'.


----------



## Believe (Apr 30, 2020)

I gave Kyle "Yikes" and I've never regretted anything more


----------



## Cancoon (May 3, 2020)

I want this thread to keep going a bit lol

Recently gave Genji "brotato chip". Marshal took it right away.


----------



## nammie (May 3, 2020)

really need to think of some uh... species.. neutral.. catchphrases, because I got hamlet to say ham ham and now literally 7/10 villagers (including WOLFGANG) say this  

every time I catch hamlet in a conversation these days its just him spreading the ham ham.. today he spread it to rudy and marina


----------



## juneau (May 3, 2020)

I made a mess of my island teaching animal-appropriate sounds/catchphrases. I taught Felicity "meow" thinking it was harmless enough, and then it spread like wildfire and before I knew it, Sherb and Roald are meowing too


----------



## Mezzanine (May 3, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Imbri (May 3, 2020)

Flora is the only one asking me about catchphrases (3 times in the last 2 days! calm down, girl!). I've kept her with her default (pinky) because I don't need Gruff or Dobie picking up some Valley Girl phrase.

I would like to get rid of Lionel's phrase, "precisely".


----------



## petrichr (May 3, 2020)

I try to pick from generic catchphrases of other characters. Audie now says "girlfriend" (Fuchsia's OG I believe). Merengue's default is shortcake which is super cute, but I'm keen to change it to something else food related if she asks. It would be nice for some of the other villagers though.


----------



## Cancoon (May 12, 2020)

bump
The catchphrases on my island is spreading like wildfire


----------



## DawnAri (May 12, 2020)

I play the game in my native language and I'm currently making them say cute fruit names like strawberry and raspberry
or just some general cute stuff like raindrop is always fun!


----------



## Ceres (May 12, 2020)

Bunnie is the only one who's asked to change her catchphrase so far, so I said 'bun bun'

It was cute until literally all my other villagers have started saying it, and they won't even ask me to change theirs ;-;


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 12, 2020)

I've made Pate say "doll" and Groucho "dolly" and I'm hoping for it to catch on. My island is called Dollsgrave, so everyone calling each other doll or dolly would be super cute 
Sadly, so far the only one that's spreading like a virus seems to be "nut-nut", which is frankly not that great. I gave that one to Hazel after she kept bugging me about changing her phrase and didn't know that others would pick it up.


----------



## Deege (May 12, 2020)

nobody's asked for a new phrase yet, but you better believe that when Butch asks what to call me, its gonna be "babe" lol


----------



## juneau (May 12, 2020)

It started as a mistake - I gave Felicity a generic "meow" since she is a cat, but then Roald and my then-Sherb picked it up, and I had a meowing penguin and goat. I thought it was pretty funny, so I'm just gonna start giving them all random animal sounds and they can mix it up however they want.

edit: oh oops I already posted in here lol

but my mentality has changed


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 12, 2020)

I typically only do minor tweaks. Bluebears normal phrase is "peach" which I changed to "peaches". It just sounds more natural that way.​


----------



## Uffe (May 12, 2020)

I gave Al an old catchphrase from I think New Leaf or something. "Hoo hoo ha". It caught on fast, because a lot of the other villagers are saying it, too.


----------



## rse (May 12, 2020)

this thread is so cute and makes me wish i didnt let bam call everyone a furry


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

bump!
I want to hear more great ideas!
I haven't gotten prompted by anyone recently, besides people who I'm kicking out lol


----------



## Le Ham (May 14, 2020)

I'm one of those who just writes whatever comes to mind and it's usually pretty dumb. Among my worst was when I was rushing to pop a balloon going by and I needed to give Ursala one and what came out was "not my feet." Even better, Marina caught onto it. Oof.

Currently my favorite is "long boi," which doesn't make any sense but hearing Sprinkle pronounce it "lung buoyee" is hilarious


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

Yee said:


> I'm one of those who just writes whatever comes to mind and it's usually pretty dumb. Among my worst was when I was rushing to pop a balloon going by and I needed to give Ursala one and what came out was "not my feet." Even better, Marina caught onto it. Oof.
> 
> Currently my favorite is "long boi," which doesn't make any sense but hearing Sprinkle pronounce it "lung buoyee" is hilarious


That is super great! 
If it weren't for the fact that I like to sell/give villagers away sometimes I'd probably do the same and put some reallly weird ones


----------



## kojuuro (May 14, 2020)

I've given villagers their japanese catchphrase since I'm super unoriginal ;__;


----------



## trashpedia (May 14, 2020)

I changed Carmen's catchphrase to "stan loona" and it started spreading to most of my villagers JKLASIOWKJL


----------



## alias (May 14, 2020)

I gave Marshal "my lady" because I head-canon him as someone from nobility with proper manners and all.. It sounds super elegant, I love it! Tasha started saying it next and now I swoon whenever I talk to either of them, bahaha. 
"With love" is another one I gave my villagers, but I don't like how it stuck as much. Sometimes I like villagers to keep their catch phrases... Genji saying "mochi!!" and Pekoe's gentle "bud-u" is so cute, but 'my lady' has made it's rounds around town without intention, LOL.


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

alias said:


> I gave Marshal "my lady" because I head-canon him as someone from nobility with proper manners and all.. It sounds super elegant, I love it! Tasha started saying it next and now I swoon whenever I talk to either of them, bahaha.
> "With love" is another one I gave my villagers, but I don't like how it stuck as much. Sometimes I like villagers to keep their catch phrases... Genji saying "mochi!!" and Pekoe's gentle "bud-u" is so cute, but 'my lady' has made it's rounds around town without intention, LOL.


I'm thinking of doing the same with Marshal lol!
I really like Genji's too but he always asks me to change it lol


----------



## lulu9956 (May 14, 2020)

I changed one of them to "your majesty" and now a bunch of them call me that lol. I'm a bit of a royal fan I guess so it seems fitting haha.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 14, 2020)

I changed Peggy's to pigglywiggly and Erik's to om nom nom, which spread unfortunately.  I also changed Peggy's greeting to soo-eet! (combo of soo-ee and sweet. Yah I know...)


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

I made Tom's "or not", Marshal's "or is it", Sherb's "when I die" don't ask , O'Hare's "in my hat"


----------



## Matt0106 (May 14, 2020)

I made Marina say "woomy"... No regrets.


----------



## jiojiop (May 14, 2020)

I taught Reneigh "you lil punk". It's uhhhh been going, uhhh...


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> .


omg this is so amazing! Are you liking or regretting? pffff


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 14, 2020)

I made Buck say "paardner" ("partner" is already his catchphrase and "paard" is horse in Dutch... so I thought it would make a nice, lame pun).. and now the whole island says it


----------



## jiojiop (May 14, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> omg this is so amazing! Are you liking or regretting? pffff



I'm just taken aback by how much Reneigh has embraced it. She brags about going up behind people and yelling it to scare them.

I feel like I've unleashed the feral side of my animal neighbors lol


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I'm just taken aback by how much Reneigh has embraced it. She brags about going up behind people and yelling it to scare them.
> 
> I feel like I've unleashed the feral side of my animal neighbors lol


This is making me want Reneigh on my island lmao


----------



## Antonio (May 14, 2020)

I'm not allowed to mention such obscenities on the forum, apologies.


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I'm not allowed to mention such obscenities on the forum, apologies.


very juicy. I'll leave it to my imagination then


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2020)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Clover
> Your grace
> 
> Waiting for a ping so they can say something else like praise be or I had a good one the other day but lost it


Your Grace is my nickname lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Kono ___ insert villager name in blank da  Only Jojo fans will get this.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

Also Ring Ring


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

One time in my Gamecube town I changed Queenie’s to “I’m dumb” because I hated her. Don’t take any advice from me.


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

made katt's catchphrase "stan loona" and now everyone says it


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> One time in my Gamecube town I changed Queenie’s to “I’m dumb” because I hated her. Don’t take any advice from me.


LOL I'm pretty sure I did similar stuff on my gamecube


----------



## th8827 (May 14, 2020)

In the older games, I made the villagers say "my lord"


----------



## Rosch (May 14, 2020)

So far, only Sterling and Kid Cat asked me for catchphrases.

Gave Sterling "bro", then he taught it to Rudy. Gave Kid Cat "pumpin'", then he taught it to Rod.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i changed raymond’s to my love so now he ends every sentence with my love lol


Acnl wasnt ready for that much intelligence 
(im totally gonna do this to my favorite villager now haha)

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

I mostly just give my villagers random/stupid greetings and catchphrases because it cracks me up

I made one say "yummy"
I made my peppy villager (flora) say "an i oop"
I made Shari say "sksksksk"
"wapow"

And a bunch more that I cant remember rn but basically just make them say dumb stuff its amazing


----------



## R. Planet (May 14, 2020)

Tammi now says - Monkey Dooo

Skye says - My Bluebees (Hazel started saying it too)

Bill says - Ba BING! (Phil and Raymond have started saying it too)


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 14, 2020)

An old favourite of mine which I first remember using in wild world was "in a tutu".
But in NH a catchphrase that I gave Peaches recently was "hurry boy".


----------



## Mayor Mae (May 14, 2020)

i gave Rod “damn skippy”. now everyone says it, even the wholesome normal villagers :,)


----------



## Mothership (May 14, 2020)

I gave Flora "too pink" for her catchphrase.  That has now started spreading all over town.
Reneigh got "applesauce" for her catchphrase.
No one else has asked me for a new one yet.


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

The ones that I came up with are:

Tia: sis (goes with the greeting: spill the tea)

Punchy: yes sirr (tiktok sound meme, I feel like he’s a memester, his greeting is: pimp daddy)

Ellie: doki doki (I feel like she’s a shy weeb  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )

Maple: hunty (goes with the greeting: gurl.. since she gives me beauty youtuber vibes)

Stitches: Boo bear

Chief: tch (since he’s a cranky)

I know they are kinda lame and weird but my bf and I did them together and wanted to have fun! C:


----------



## Kadori (May 14, 2020)

The one's that I have that are PG enuff to share are:

"suh dude"
"yuh"
I hope whoever comes to my town never talks to the other villagers lmao


----------



## virtualpet (May 14, 2020)

the two we have running on our island right now are "gay rights" and "raid area 51"


----------



## mochacake (May 14, 2020)

i made the mistake of telling lolly to call me 'poggers' and now almost my entire island is made up of little pogchamps


----------



## Yujian (May 14, 2020)

I gave Julian the catchphrase star and it spread everywhere then he wanted to change it again I guess everybody using his catchphrase was just cramping his style so now he says homeslice


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 14, 2020)

I just give them their romanized Japanese equivalent for a catchphrase. It's a little weird when it spreads to other characters though, but it's kinda funny haha


----------



## Hyllin (May 14, 2020)

I taught Biff bro and I'm starting to regret it because he keeps teaching it to everyone. I let 2 of them keep it but Nan isn't supposed to end her sentence about how much she loves quietly reading books with bro and Isabel's dialog makes me feel guilty for resetting them


----------



## morthael (May 14, 2020)

i changed chief’s catchphrase from his original harrumph to hiccup cause i thought it made him sound soft - but now the whole island’s adopted the phrase and i regret changing it 

wish the other villagers didn’t share catchphrases and nicknames!


----------



## Foxxa (Aug 13, 2020)

Originally, Bluebear had the catchphrase “peach”, but she told me Poppy laughed at it one time, and wanted to change it. So I changed it to “bluebearry“. Get it?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



Yuenie said:


> So far only Cookie asked if I wanted to change her catch phrase. I changed it to "in the butt" for fun. I know, soooo mature of me hahaha. Luckily this has not rubbed off on any of the other villagers
> 
> View attachment 250167


Lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> One time in my Gamecube town I changed Queenie’s to “I’m dumb” because I hated her. Don’t take any advice from me.


Hehehe I will.


----------

